# nvidia uptime problem

## chrisruwe

I have a nvidia agp graphics card and since some time experience a peculiar problem I cannot track:

When my system reaches an uptime of about a day or two, the opengl-acceleration stops working correctly. When watching videos, they skip every one or two seconds. Even the "radar-beam" of gkrell-shoot does not run smoothly anymore. I can resolve this by shutting down X11 and doing a 

```
rmmod nvidia

eselect opengl set nvidia
```

After restarting X11 it will be working again. Before discovering this "solution" I had to reboot. 

I have no idea how to start tracking that problem. I had my system running for up to a hundred days without anything like that. The thing is, I did not do any multimedia stuff for some weeks and thus do not have any idea what might have changed my system. I did a kernel update, I updated the nvidia-drivers twice and had two crashes before I understood that having

```
emerge -DuNav world
```

 as a cron job wasn't that good an idea. I could search the X11-logs, but I do not have any idea what to look for, as I have my system running 24/7 (I have my own web and email server) - when I notice the graphics are not working properly anymore, a day or two might have passed.

Does anybody have an idea or experiences similar problems? Does anybody know a solution?

Thanks in advance, Chris

----------

## swooshOnLn

```

emerge -DuNav world

```

did that WORK as a cron job? does it not "ask" if you want to install the package or not? No awnswer would be no package right?

----------

## chrisruwe

No, you are right and I allowed my spine to do the thinking. I did

```
emerge -DuNv
```

 as a cron-job

----------

## Headrush

How was the etc-update done if you updated as a cron job? Was it included?

If not, you could have but your system into a mismatch of issues.

----------

## chrisruwe

I updated the config files manually....after etc-update killed three days of config-file writing, I have lost my trust into that system...besides, I like to see whats being done, I have learned much from that

----------

## Headrush

 *chrisruwe wrote:*   

> I updated the config files manually....after etc-update killed three days of config-file writing, I have lost my trust into that system...besides, I like to see whats being done, I have learned much from that

 

So you had cron run emerge -DuNv world and then you ran etc-update everytime after it was run?

I'm guessing you had the emerge run during the night, and then ran the etc-update later in the day when you were awake?

Any config files you have edited, you can compare the changes before using etc-update before making any changes.

(I mean etc-update shows the differences, not manually comparing)

What do you exactly mean by "I updated the config files manually"? Could be some issues related here.

You can always backup your config file, re-emerge the package and then compare the new config to yours to make sure you didn't introduce any problems with your changes.

----------

## chrisruwe

Even if it sounds archaic...don't laugh....I used two windows of nedit and did copy and paste

----------

## Headrush

 *chrisruwe wrote:*   

> Even if it sounds archaic...don't laugh....I used two windows of nedit and did copy and paste

 

Mistakes happen even for seasoned pros. Only takes missing a single character using copy and paste and an error can happen.

No matter how good you are, or think you are   :Razz:  , never assume something is right. It never hurts to check and will 100% eliminate that as a possibility.

Edit: Your first step would be posting a copy of /var/log/xorg.0.log.

Also, try turning off any "features" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and see if the problem still remains. If not, you progressively add back the nvidia driver features and try to narrow down the culprit.

----------

